
Overlooked No More: Pandita Ramabai, Indian Scholar, Feminist and Educator - jedwhite
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/obituaries/pandita-ramabai-overlooked.html
======
foolinaround
FTA: "Ramabai’s critique of the Hindu patriarchy and embrace of Christianity
extracted a heavy price, according to her biographers: It led to her
marginalization in India and her ultimate omission from mainstream history
books."

Not only that, her embrace of Christianity led to her marginalization even
among the feminists who do not talk about her in the same breath as the other
transformational feminists, who changed Indian society in those centuries.

~~~
youeseh
For many thought leaders rocking the boat has yielded consequences much worse
than being overlooked by history.

------
pm90
Conversion to Christianity, or any other religion, is an assured way to get
scorned in the [mostly Hindu] Indian social and political classes. Despite
having enormous majority, the country has been scarred by centuries of Muslim
invasions and then a British (Christian) colonial power, so its easy to see
where this anxiety against conversion comes from. IMO it doesn't make sense,
but it is a very emotional topic for many Indians.

